# Chin Bump won't go away



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

my RBP has had a chin bump for about a month now and it was healing then he aggravated it again. what to do? Pic of my RBP


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Did you add any salt (1tsp per 5g) to your tank and turn the temp up? If you did then it should go away in a few days.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Did you add any salt (1tsp per 5g) to your tank and turn the temp up? If you did then it should go away in a few days.


 a few days? I had a rhom with one and it took almost a year


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It will start to heal as soon your P stop rubbing the glass :nod: ...!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> It will start to heal as soon your P stop rubbing the glass :nod: ...!


 Yep!! If he keeps rubbin it then it wont go away as its caused by friction!!


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

poor guy


----------

